# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Tips with DEILD attempts...

## JeffGerlitz

PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR TIPS ON DEILD's!

I still have not had a lucid dream.  Studying all the induction techniques I have come to the conclusion that DEILD will probably be the easiest induction method I can use to attain lucidity.  

I have EXCELLENT dream recall and have recently been training myself to wake up to a short alarm and NOT move my body or open my eyes.  I thought the hardest part was over but I still have been unable to attain lucidity.

Please read on...

I set an audio message with my voice in my ipod as my alarm.  It says "jeff, don't move...maintain conciousness."  The total message is only 3 seconds in length.  I have been having the first alarm go off after 4 hours of sleep.  Then having the same alarm go off every 30 minutes (hoping it was going to help with my success)

Long story short I've been having good results with the alarm waking me up enough to be mentally awake.  I keep my body still and my eyes closed.  Then I've been counting down backwards from 100 starring at the back of my eyelids.  But I still have not had a dream "form" within that time frame.  So I start over from 100 and count down...still nothing.  After about 5 minutes I give up and just drift off to sleep.  

I have had a couple neat SP sensations (mostly ringing/popping in my ears) since I've been practicing DEILD's.  Which is nice to see some progress because I have not had any SP sensations since I was 19 year old (7 years ago)

So what do you think?

Am I just not waking up in a REM cycle or at the right time to DEILD?

I am always certain not to move my body to break it from SP.

Do most of you that have success with DEILD's count down from 100 when your waiting for the dream to form?  Are there other/more effective methods during this "waiting" phase.  

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

I can't really explain how I DEILD... in fact, I don't even DEILD that much any more, it just hasn't happened. However, I used to get a good 6 DEILDs in one sitting on weekends.

4 hours could possibly have been too early for a DEILD. I find that the only time DEILD has ever worked is in the morning on days where I get a lot of sleep. It's never worked for me during the night.

I also find that being too awake will ruin it. You have to be really groggy (or at least I've had to be). I've never used an alarm, and I think it would be better if you could find a way to naturally wake up rather than to have an alarm jolt you awake.

I find in all my successful DEILDs that I've only been awake for a split second, and then fallen into a dream. Also, some people say that visualizations of a dream scene sometimes help, but I've personally never have had to do that.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

You should give the CAT method a try. It's got to be one of the easiest ways to get a lucid. If you don't have a schedule that allows you to attempt CAT than stick with DEILD, but with all the methods where you have to wake up in the middle of the night it just gets tricky.

I've only had one DEILD, but I would just suggest trying to reenter your last night, not create a whole new one.

Good luck man.

----------


## PeaceL

Autosuggestion* is unbelivably effective and accurate. I always wake up 6 hours ± 5 mins after I start the autosuggestion.

*It's when you tell your mind what to do. For example what I would do here is, when I go to sleep, I just repeat to myself 'I will wake up in 6 hrs, I will wake up in 6 hrs, etc.' for a minute, looking at my alarm clock in the dark, visualizing the time in 6 hours. Then after a small while, I close my eyes and I keep repeating it, but in my head. Before I know it, it's been six hours!!! I wake up and try to DEILD.

Things to keep in mind:
-I go to sleep very fast
-I'm a heavy sleeper

----------


## Reverie Phantom

Autosuggestion works for some people. I have had many failed attempts at autosuggestion.

----------


## J.D.

DEILD is great, keep at it!  I'll share how I do it, hopefully it can be of use to you.  By the way, it helps if you're good at realising when a dream has just ended.  Not even a lucid dream, just a standard one.  Once you realise you're waking up, try to keep relaxed.  Don't move.  Try to visualise something which is familiar to you, or not too complex.  It has to be something you can touch- an object.  The reason I say "familiar/not too complex" is so as not to overload your mind.  I've found DEILDs to be easier if I focus on one thing, and not worry about my surroundings.

Remember, *don't* think about your real body.  Visualise the object, and touch it.  (Best if it has a rough or interesting surface) Really focus on it, feel the edges, feel your feet on the floor- and don't think about anything else but your "dream body".  If you do this for no more than 30 seconds (often less), you should find that you have made the visualisations "real".  Sometimes they solidify gradually, and sometimes I get a "zoom" effect, which feels like entering the matrix.  (Or at least, how I would imagine it feels) Either way, after a short time, it should feel stable enough that you can abandon the object and saunter off.

Try a few times, on different occasions.  I try nearly every morning, but sometimes I'm so sleepy I just drift off to sleep, or other times I'm too awake for the visualisations to trick my senses. Best of luck!

----------


## PeaceL

Thanks a lot for your post, I will try it ASAP  :smiley: 

(I have a week off yey!!)

----------


## Puffin

Okay, so you got the hardest part of DEILDing under control. Staying still was the hardest thing for me to do at first.  :Cheeky: 

In my opinion, imagining the dream is the best way to go, just like J.D. said.

Remember the most recent part of the dream. For instance, if the dream ended when you were on a beach sitting on a chair, with a drink in your hand, remember that. Imagine yourself holding the drink again, as you lie in bed, as well as sitting in the chair and all. If you're good at tactile imagining, and sight imagining, I'd say you're good to go. Focusing on this stuff makes your brain think you're still in a dream, and you plunge back into it.

Try not to use inner dialogue, either. When you wake up from the alarm, don't think to yourself 'I'm going to DEILD now'.

It's not just about staying still. Although some people may just be able to stay still and get into a dream, it's easier when you imagine the dream. ...That sounded a bit cheesy, but whatever!

Good luck. :3

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Just curious- where did you get the idea to count backwards from 100? Is there anywhere that suggests doing this? I am wondering because that's what I was trying for a while. But I think I came up with the idea myself. After trying it quite a few times I came to the conclusion that it was making me too awake. Counting down to zero makes me too aware of the time passing and I start to feel failure as I get closer to zero and have to start over. Counting upwards seems to make me feel more relaxed, but I haven't had that work either. So far the DEILDs that have worked for me involved just lying still and alert for a few seconds. Visualization is probably the way to go.

----------


## hgld1234

Have you tried some other methods? If you become lucid and wake up, DELID will become very useful. However, looking at the LD counts tells me that it's probably best as a secondary induction method, alongside DILD or WILD.

If you have trouble getting to the dream, JD and Demara are right. Although my 4 LDs haven't included DELID, I think it's best to visualise, enter the dream, basically get lost in your own head (but not too much to become unlucid). Thinking about your body and worrying won't get you anywhere. It's the same with WILDs. Worry about what may come dosen't help at all.

----------


## emh360

I just had my first DEILD earlier this week, so the experience is still fresh in my mind about what I did. First, when I woke up, I stayed completely still as you have done.

To get into the dream, I visualized a character from the previous dream and tried to keep my mind "empty" of thoughts, except the vague focus in the back of my mind to hold on to lucidity during this whole process.
There was a point where it felt like I was pushing myself into the dream mentally, gradually letting my mind fall asleep, but at the same time keeping that vague focus to stay lucid.
Then all of a sudden, I popped right into the dream. It wasn't like the dream world was blurry and gradually came into focus. It was like "POP" and all of a sudden, I was in the dream world. Really trips me out how it all just popped around me like that. 

I think I would be able to do it again, but since then, I've been having trouble waking up without moving. Sounds like you got that part down. So try the visualization that other members have mentioned. I agree that counting sounds like a bad idea cuz it involves too much thought. The key is emptying your mind of thoughts, but not to the point of losing lucidity...and visualizing. I think you'll get it soon!

----------


## Erii

try a CAN WILD
you might want to set your alarm a little later, or go to bed earlier
and with the telling yourself to lucid dream before you go to sleep, once when I did that, I actually had a dream (non lucid) of me telling myself "I will lucid dream tonight" ect.
that made me mad xD

----------


## Ray23

I agree, I think DEILD obviously seems the easiest way. Try rubbing something tactile. Thats what I did my only time  :wink2:  If you can, imagine the dream you just got out of.

----------


## Amberwolf

You're good at deilds. Help! OKay question. I already got waking up from dreams without moving or opening my eyes down. I do that naturally for some odd reason. But some people say if you're "too aware" it won't work. You won't deild. Others say you just have to not move then visualize etc and it'll happen that awareness doesn't matter. When I wake up without moving or opening my eyes I actually wake up as in i'm consciously aware. And sometimes I feel sensations like my hands are opening and closing but I know i'm not really dong this and my body feels light and wierd like im floating aka hypnogogia so I sit there and go through this but it soon fades away and leaves me sitting there wondering what went wrong. So basically
When you deild how aware are you? and When you start feeling sleep paralisis and odd sensations do you immidiately start visualizing or do you wait it out? Because when I wait it out it goes away.

----------


## Raspberry

Waking up at 4 is between REM periods, maybe you should wake up a little later  :smiley:

----------


## Munstaan

My tip with DEILDing is not to over-stress it. Whenever I have a MILD and it gets dark or fades. Just RELAX and visualize where you once were and and you should jump straight in through REM-rebound. :tongue2:  But since your jumping straight infrom dreamless REM I recommend you just make a dream scene in your head and once it just bright and vivid enough to where it looks like a dream just jump in or grab something inside of it. Check this tutorial on how to do that. MFG: http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/malacs...-repost-96737/

----------


## DarkSider

So far, all of my Lucid Dreams, exept a few short DILDs have all been succesful DEILDs. I used an alarm to wake me up for my DEILDs, but it never worked.From my personnal experience, a DEILD works best when you wake up randomly. My last few lucids were rather strange. I was in a dream and all of a sudden I could feel myself in my bed and almost instantly remember  to DEILD. Counting to 100 isn't nescessary as succesful DEILDs need about 10 seconds. I realised that alarms don't work very well with this method, ateast for me. 
So, from my experience, DEILDs are ussualy successful when you wake up randomly and It should be morning, just before the sun rises. Hope you understand what I'm saying, I don't ussauly write so much. Also, you don't actually need to count, just concentrate on keeping your mind concious, as for remembering your last dream to re-enter it, I never attempted to do this. All of my DEILDs so far have been FA's where I woke up in my room and began lucid dreaming. Reality checks aren't really a problem either, if you succeed in a DEILD, you'll know you're in a lucid, but it's always better to reality check and stabilize the dream, don't rush things. Also, when counting, if you go past 10, go back to sleep, it ussualy doesn't work.
Hope this has been helpful, happy lucids

----------


## Puffin

Necroed thread is necroed.

Please make sure you guys check the post date to ensure you're not reviving a year-old thread.  :smiley:

----------

